# Crossing the border into Canada (Buffalo)



## Tash (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm having my two boys shipped from Florida to Buffalo, NY. I've checked the customs websites for the border crossing with a hedgehog from the US and found this information: 

"Recommendations to CBSA/Documentation and Registration Requirements

Refer to CFIA - veterinary inspection
Inspection at first port of entry: 
Upon arrival at the first port of entry, the animals will be subject to inspection by a veterinarian of the CFIA and if found acceptable, will be eligible for entry into Canada."

Do I have to call ahead and make a vet appointment or is there always a vet there? And does anyone know how much it costs for the inspection?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty sure you'd have to call.

This thread might help.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You have to call ahead and make an appointment. They will tell you the cost when you call.


----------

